# Saved a dove. Help!



## strychix (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello. So I was working yesterday and I found and saved a dove that was obviously trying to keep out of the cold. It's pure white, and I think it must be a ringneck because my research leads me to believe that white diamond doves have redder eye markings. It's obviously a domesticated species because 1) I've never seen a dove (I've seen pidgeons) here, much less a white one. Also, it's not afraid of humans and let me walk up right next to it within a foot, though a bit fidgety when it comes to when you try to grab it.

I think some of it's tail feathers are stripped out because it looks uneven and there's some empty parts towards the base of the feathers - but for all I know, that's usual.

I've never owned a bird, and I'm trying to find out if anyone is missing one, but I have no problem keeping it. I took it home (after calling many associations who put me on hold told me point blank that they don't "do" doves) on my lunch break because I have a bird cage I used to use for rats with a rubbermaid on the bottom so they didn't get bumblefoot before getting them a Critter Nation (they have since passed). The cage is 22 long by 16 wide by 13 tall. I understand this isn't really as big as it should be, but considering it was this or leave the thing out in the weather, it will do until I can come up with something else. My friend offered me a dog kennel that I could alter a bit with chicken wire and such.

It seems fairly happy, doesn't like when I look like I'm going to reach for it (when changing food, water, etc) but isn't showing me any stress-induced behavior.

So here's my questions.


What sized cage should I look for?
Should I get it a friend?
Are doves compatible with any other bird species?
How do I sex it?
Any advice you can give me?

Thank you.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I know some people keep doves and hire them out at funerals for people to release wonder if this could be the case or maybe part of someones aviery collection.Looks like you have it settled for now so now just the task to find its owner..good luck.


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

It's a white Collared Dove/Barbary Dove.. There's another similar species of albino dove called a Java Dove which looks very much the same too.. Magicians tend to use them because being albino/pink-eyed they have bad eyesight.. They're not really cage birds and are better off being kept in an aviary.. They're not very aggressive and are often kept in mixed aviaries with finches and small parakeets... The cage you have looks OK to keep it temporarily for now.. Males have bigger heads than females, but you need to see them side by side to be sure of the sex.. (looks like a male to me) If it starts puffing its chest out and begins cooing like a pigeon then it's a male... I'd be inclined to find someone with an aviary and give it them.. Put an ad in your local pet store/pet centre...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't think they are usually caged birds. What I do if I find an injured pigeon or similar I just take it to my nearest wildlife hospital. They will rehabilitate and then release.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Paul Dunham said:


> It's a white Collared Dove/Barbary Dove.. There's another similar species of albino dove called a Java Dove which looks very much the same too.. Magicians tend to use them because being albino/pink-eyed they have bad eyesight.. They're not really cage birds and are better off being kept in an aviary.. They're not very aggressive and are often kept in mixed aviaries with finches and small parakeets... The cage you have looks OK to keep it temporarily for now.. Males have bigger heads than females, but you need to see them side by side to be sure of the sex.. (looks like a male to me) If it starts puffing its chest out and begins cooing like a pigeon then it's a male... I'd be inclined to find someone with an aviary and give it them.. Put an ad in your local pet store/pet centre...


Wow very interesting


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

Lurcherlad said:


> Don't think they are usually caged birds. What I do if I find an injured pigeon or similar I just take it to my nearest wildlife hospital. They will rehabilitate and then release.


Hi Lurcherlad,

It's captive bred.. You can't release into the wild, it will die.. Even if it was hatched in the wild it wouldn't survive long because of bad eyesight..


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Paul Dunham said:


> Hi Lurcherlad,
> 
> It's captive bred.. You can't release into the wild, it will die.. Even if it was hatched in the wild it wouldn't survive long because of bad eyesight..


Oh, soz, didn't realise 

I am sure I have seen white doves living on someone's roof near where I live, so assumed it was the same.


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh, soz, didn't realise
> 
> I am sure I have seen white doves living on someone's roof near where I live, so assumed it was the same.


What you've seen is probably some white racing pigeons or more likely white garden fantail pigeons which people often call doves.. The one's you see on dovecotes.. (most are not pink-eyed so their eyesight is normal).. This species of dove isn't one which people set free because they tend to clear off...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope you can find someone who can give it a nice home, or good luck if you keep it


----------



## 3TubbyTabs (Dec 10, 2011)

Paul Dunham said:


> Hi Lurcherlad,
> 
> It's captive bred.. You can't release into the wild, it will die.. Even if it was hatched in the wild it wouldn't survive long because of bad eyesight..


Agree!

And, I could have written this post! My husband found an Albino Ringnecked Dove in our yard last spring. At first we thought it was male......and then a few weeks, later SHE laid an egg, so we found out we were wrong! LOL Females will do a "laughing" sound when they're happy. Ours usually does it when she flies around, and lands on something. It took her a few months to do it though, once she started getting comfortable around us. But, mostly she just coos.

I have her in a cage, and it's one we found at Petsmart. It's longer than it is deep, and seems to be perfect for her. It's 25in long, 21in high and 13in deep. She has been the GREATEST bird!! Once they get used to you, they can have cute little personalities. She loves to fly around the room, and sit on your head. She never pecks, or shows any aggression. She's also not afraid of anything, so nothing really startles her. I can even vacuum around her cage, and she'll just stare at me, like she's watching. She also gets very attached to you, and likes it when you're in the room with her.

So, definitely keep her, if you want her. You won't regret it. Ours is such a sweetheart, The ONLY thing bad, is that sometimes she'll coo for what seems like forEVER! LOL But, we've learned to either tune her out, or just ignore it. It's a cute sound, and not loud and obnoxious. 

Here is a picture of ours. (her name is Bronwyn)


----------



## boo2oo (Feb 14, 2013)

Yup! A dove can be a wonderful friend. I have two rescued Ringnecks, a male and a female. They both laugh. Both have bonded to me and can not be housed together as jealousy gets the best of them. Sweet, docile, gentle, lovely birds. My male is over 15 years old. Your dove will appreciate fresh fruit and veggies and an occasional hard boiled egg. They eat their seeds whole, so also require grit to aid digestion. If you decide to keep yours, you won't be disappointed.


----------

